
Neo nazi wealth is rapidly growing why? Bitcoin - syck
https://mic.com/articles/186438/neo-nazi-wealth-is-rapidly-growing-why-bitcoin#.QOYArK1i9
======
SamPatt
All the balances mentioned in the article combined seemed to add up to around
$300k. I'm sure we'd all prefer these scum to have no money, but I don't see
how this is newsworthy in the least. You could barely fund a small business
for a few months with that amount of money.

